

Mini Gumstick Camcorder Teardown - donmcc
http://www.mindtribe.com/blog/?p=387

======
mistermann
I want something like this, but with the ability to record 8 to 16 hours video
(lower quality is fine), and GPS. So if you wore it around your neck during
vacation, for example, you could later view your movement on a map, and you
could review video from a particular time or location. Anyone know if
something remotely close to this exists? (On a related note, anyone know how
one would get their photos with GPS EXIF data to display on a map? Do you need
special software for this??)

~~~
aw3c2
If it supports SDHC you could put in a 32GB card for ~16 hours of recording.
Displaying images on a map based on GPS EXIF is a trivial thing and there are
many tools (and of course data-hungry online services) for this. Such cheap
"spy camera" with GPS is something I have not heard of yet though.

------
jrockway
$14, eh. I've always wanted to make a video of a video camera falling off the
Sears Tower.

Now I just need to get it up there somehow.

~~~
naz
Add some fins to stabilize the fall, you don't want a video of tumbling.

~~~
blasdel
You want a ~3ft length of streamer, not fins (which are fickle).

